# 15 miles and few pics



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

Before I go on about the ride and work here a awesome pic I taken of Kate and Chris sleeping….. so cute right?










The trail went ok but I was having a lot of trouble with my hips. I haven’t been riding for one week yet I felt I haven’t been riding for 2 years  So this trail we went on this one was rough and not liked so much. A lot of hills too but the paths just sucks balls. Also Cindy also found 6 ticks on her horse. I think that mostly she the lead rider but mostly because of my hips sucked.

Anyhow this ride was 15 miles and taken 3 hours. The trail made it long as well as my old man style bitching about my hips. I ended up walking twice because so unconformable. So today again I ride Dumbo his real name well can’t remember now.










Like my pink bag on the saddle? This is pete horse and he trips a few so I have to be ready to catch him but other than that not as quick or fit as the others. Though he sure like to sprit  forgetting he not a race horse.

So at one point we came to a real rocky path which 3 of us got off to walk up the hill. Bathroom break was needed so I kept on walking and taken some random pics. Oh btw I love instagram because of your on FB or tumblr you see I can take a quick pic and uploading them mini blog style.


















So here my trail for the day LINKY

Total distance: 24.68 km (15.3 mi)
Total time: 3:43:39
Moving time: 3:03:47
Average speed: 6.62 km/h (4.1 mi/h)
Average moving speed: 8.06 km/h (5.0 mi/h)
Max speed: 28.15 km/h (17.5 mi/h)
Average pace: 9.06 min/km (14.6 min/mi)
Average moving pace: 7.45 min/km (12.0 min/mi)
Min pace: 2.13 min/km (3.4 min/mi)
Max elevation: 260 m (853 ft)
Min elevation: 93 m (305 ft)
Elevation gain: 1040 m (3412 ft)
Max grade: 10 %
Min grade: -4 %
Recorded: 5/6/2012 2:21 PM

Other pics of the day:



























Anyhow How did I track my trail? Using a app on my phone called My Track and you can uploaded it to your google map. 

Instagram on my phone for mini blogging. I am hoping to get a Gopro some point! 

Anyhow first blog I posted here which I hope was the right place but here my blogger blog for horse and what ever blogs I have. 

North's Daily Life

I know my English is well not great but bare with me...


----------

